# trying to update but what is "pre-update script?"



## mumsrea (Jul 19, 2008)

i get this error when trying to update my iphone and ipad

run preupgrade script for AppleMobileDeviceSupport. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance

any ideas senseis?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Where did you get that error, in iTunes, somewhere else on the Mac, or the iOS device?

Was your device previously jailbroken? Did you attempt an update, or a restore? Have you tried restarting both the Mac and iOS device?


----------



## mumsrea (Jul 19, 2008)

I updated on the iMac. Then I trired to update the devices. The error was on the iMac. I restarted devices but not iMac. Will try that. I'm not clear if theupdate was successful on the iMac or not. I think not.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mumsrea said:


> I updated on the iMac. Then I trired to update the devices. The error was on the iMac. I restarted devices but not iMac. Will try that. I'm not clear if theupdate was successful on the iMac or not. I think not.


What update are you talking about on the iMac? Are you talking about iTunes 10.5, or 10.7.2?

iOS 5 requires iTunes 10.5, but not 10.7.2.


----------



## mumsrea (Jul 19, 2008)

iTunes update.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I haven't encountered that problem, But there is a fix according to this support page:
iTunes: How to remove and reinstall the Apple Mobile Device Service on Mac OS X 10.6.8 or Earlier


----------



## mumsrea (Jul 19, 2008)

aaaaaaaaand that fixed it. thanks SO MUCH Lawrence!!

MR


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

mumsrea said:


> aaaaaaaaand that fixed it. thanks SO MUCH Lawrence!!
> 
> MR


Glad to hear it worked,

Cheers!


----------

